# Tunnel Hull or V-Hull?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

from what Ive heard about texas fishing is that its almost required to have a tuunel hull or something that can run in sub 10" for a extended period of time. There are a few problems with tunnel hulls: One is that they will draft a bit more because you loose water displacment area with the tunnel. Another is that most tunnel hull boats are slower and require a jack plate which is more $$$. Another issue is that from what I have seen is that most tunnels come with a flat bottom or very little deadrise which entails a bad ride and wet. Maverick HPX-T vs Maverick HPX-V is a good example of this. Lastly tunnels tend to turn slower and dont ride rails like sharp v hull. 


Where I fish in Flamingo, florida keys, biscayne bay I really dont need a tunnel boat. Typically when on a flat we have a channel under a mile that can be poled to or idled to and then we can get on plane and run through the deeper channel. From what ive heard this is not the case in Texas. Ive heard a 8" deep flat can extend for over 20 miles which is unheard of in florida as far as I know.


If you typically have to make longs runs in deeper water where the chop typically exceeds 2' definatley go with a V-hull. If you fish more protected areas and have to cross shallow LONG flats often then go with a tunnel.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Demeter what is the bottom like down there? Up here it is mostly soft mud & sand.  Reason for asking is whether or not it is even smart to run shallow.  If it is a soft bottom like up here (Galveston Bay system) a tunnel is not really needed IMO as a boat with a jackplate and suitable prop can run shallow through soft mud.

A tunnel will not aid much in getting on plane in shallower water but helps while running over the shallows.  But to truly take advantage of a tunnel you will need a powered jack plate, heavy cup prop, low water pickup on the motor and trim tabs. A lot of weight added to a small boat.  My boat has a heavy cup prop and powered jp while allows me to run in about 8" with a soft bottom but will not let me get up on plane again.

The picture below is about in 1' of water with the JP fully up, a result of running into a backwater pond, finding the limit on running depth and working to get back out.  I poled for about 200 feet into a north wind and finally gave up and idled out.  It takes over one foot of water to safely get on plane in a non-tunnel SUV17. Just some food for thought.










One note about Ankona's tunnel boats, they are not true tunnel boats like you find the the 17T or Tailfisher, they are pocket tunnels. With a pocket tunnel you retain a better ride, imo. That's not comparing Aknona tunnels to others though, I've only ridden in a Pathy 17T and Majek 18 (Texas skiff).


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

My HPX Micro has a pocket tunnel and that thing gets up SKINNY, and runs even shallower! will run right next to a HPX T.. ask me how I know! and i have jumped up in less than a foot of water on numerous occasions!


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

If I wasn't fishing the beach for tarpon I'd have a vented tunnel ECC Caimen or Fury.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

simple...  if you want to run shallow, get a tunnel..  if you wanna cross open choppy water, get the vee...

ive been running a vented tunnel 16 foot aluminum boat for almost 10 years...i can run shallower than i can float... in soft mud i can get on plane in about 8 inches to a foot of water...maybe a lil bit less if i can spin a 180...


btw... the loss of draft...who cares...its very minor...youd lose more draft by adding another human being with fishing tackle than youll lose by having a tunnel...

but....

there are cons to tunnels....they dont back up well...they slide in turns...a little bit slower...a flat bottomed tunnel is a rough ride in any kinda chop.......i take those cons with open arms, cuz aint no vee hulled flats boat going where i go... period!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> My HPX Micro has a pocket tunnel and that thing gets up SKINNY, and runs even shallower! will run right next to a HPX T.. ask me how I know! and i have jumped up in less than a foot of water on numerous occasions!


^ can vouch for at least 2 times.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I was corresponding with someone at Maverick just yesterday and asked that same questions - here was their reply - "With it’s flatter bottom and tunnel hull, the 17 tunnel is designed for the angler that spends 95% of his time running and fishing in very shallow water, sub 8 inches. It does what it’s designed to do very well, but the trade-off is that it won’t give you as comfortable a ride as a V-hull. If indeed you don’t plan on having to cross deeper bodies of water for an extended time, then it might very well be the boat for you. "


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I would not do a tunnel again for the negatives others mentioned. I would recommend trying one for a day before buying......I liked the idea of it, but actually owning/ living with not so much.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Demeter what is the bottom like down there? Up here it is mostly soft mud & sand.  Reason for asking is whether or not it is even smart to run shallow.  If it is a soft bottom like up here (Galveston Bay system) a tunnel is not really needed IMO as a boat with a jackplate and suitable prop can run shallow through soft mud.
> 
> A tunnel will not aid much in getting on plane in shallower water but helps while running over the shallows.  But to truly take advantage of a tunnel you will need a powered jack plate, heavy cup prop, low water pickup on the motor and trim tabs. A lot of weight added to a small boat.  My boat has a heavy cup prop and powered jp while allows me to run in about 8" with a soft bottom but will not let me get up on plane again.
> 
> ...


hey Gramps, on your SUV, how far does your jackplate raise your engine at the highest setting? How does the SUV ride/handle with the jackplate all the way up?


----------

